# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Valkyrie, private aircraft, Cobalt Aircraft Industries, Paris, France

## Airicist

twitter.com/cobaltaircraft

linkedin.com/company/cobalt-aircraft-industries

Cobalt Co50 on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - David Loury

----------


## Airicist

The Cobalt 50 at AirVenture 2010

Uploaded on Jul 25, 2010




> The Cobalt 50 is a pusher-prop design that the company hopes will carry five people at 220 knots. AVweb's Jeff Van West spoke with Cobalt founder and CEO David Loury to find out more.

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Feb 9, 2011

----------


## Airicist

The Cobalt Valkyrie is the fastest private plane ever built

Published on Nov 12, 2015




> Sarah Buhr speaks with Cobalt CEO David Loury about the new Cobalt Valkyrie, the fastest private plane in existence.

----------

